# Parking at Criccieth



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope you good folks on here can help!!

I am looking for info re: Criccieth, is there any good parking on or near the sea front, I am hoping to go diving there, and would love to take the MH rather that the car.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

You've probably been on here,if not,it looks quite comprehensive.

http://www.criccieth.co.uk/index.html


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I suppose it depends on the time of year a bit, I go to Criccieth occasionally for a long weekend. I stay on local sites for the night but spend a lot of the day on the big car park right on the sea shore. Never had any problem with doing that (touching wooden object now!)


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

we ve wildcamped on the beach at Black rock sands, this is the next bay along, you can wade to criccieth when the tides out. It is about a fiver to park on the beach during the day and we just stayed when they closed the barrier. just be careful to park above the water line.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

jonegood said:


> we ve wildcamped on the beach at Black rock sands, this is the next bay along, you can wade to criccieth when the tides out. It is about a fiver to park on the beach during the day and we just stayed when they closed the barrier. just be careful to park above the water line.


Re:West Coast of Wales
If you are proposing wildcamping,please check the weather conditions beforehand.It seems all down the coast of Wales,we are experiencing ridiculous amounts of bad weather.I've just been out and about and we have serious flooding in fields and on the roads plus very strong winds, so please be careful.

Lynne


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi ,

I'm always careful, and if I can't be careful, I am normally good.

Thanks for the weather check, I'm not going until weekend 18 - 20 th Sept

Steve


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm always careful, and if I can't be careful, I am normally good.
> 
> ...


Oh well Steve,we'll be floating by then.Do you a MH float attachment? :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds like I will have to attach the tubes from my boat to the MH


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just got back from a weekend at Criccieth .Super wild camping parking at the end of the esplanade in the cafe car park 20 meters from the sea shore and 5 minutes walk to the high street and castle. The cafe is closed October to May so can’t see any problems parking out of season -highly recommended.


----------

